# Member of the Month - November 2014



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Member of the Month - November 2014.







For November, the MotM Award is presented to @SubtleDiscord!

Check out his excellent Plog here. :good:

Anyways, enough from me. Here's a few words from the man himself:


Real name: Peter
Heresy Online user name: Subtle Discord
Main Army: Chaos - Black Legion
Location: The Borders of the Northern Chaos Wastes (Toronto, Canada)
Personal Website: http://thedarkworks.bigcartel.com/

What motivates you when choosing to buy or build an army?

I guess the best short answer would be Chaos, for two main reasons. One, I'm a bit of a nut for being the villain, and within Warhammer 40,000 there is none bigger than Chaos. Two, the conversion and customization options that Chaos offers. Collecting an army should include a large dose of personalizing the army you collect; Chaos offers the opportunity to convert, bash, scratch build, sculpt, and create a truly personal army like no other.

What motivates you to keep playing or participating in the hobby?

Everyone needs a hobby; that could be enough in of itself, really. But more, the collector in me enjoys the act of setting goals for the collection that is a large an elaborate army. By extension, the act of collecting, building, customizing, painting, and playing, that comes with the collecting is what keeps it so interesting.

Do you play for fun or victory?

A blend of both, with a heavy leaning towards fun. You don't need to win to have fun, but it's true that it's nice. And, just because you like to have fun it doesn't mean your army shouldn't put up a good fight. A good fight is what makes it fun!

What is your all time favourite Game System?

Games Workshop with their vast selection has been my pasture since the beginning.

What are your thoughts on the Grand Tournament scene? IS it good for the hobby?

Since I don't follow or take part (I have enough on my plate of my own making) in that scene, it's not my place to comment.

What are your plans for the future?

Beyond the wider plans friends, family, and home, I will forever expand the ranks of my Black Legion army, finish college (2017), and keep my humble studio The Dark Works running for the foreseeable future.

What gaming clubs do you belong to or have you been a member of?

not a member of any clubs yet, but plan to join and/or create some in the future.

Which Race is your toughest opponent to face on the game table?

being so absorbed with building, painting, and expanding on what I've been doing, I haven't been playing in years. That will change someday...

What do you do when you're not online?

With a wife, 5 year old son, a house, and a college program in my life, I have plenty to keep me occupied.

Favourite sports team?

Not applicable. Not much of a professional sports fan.

What armies do you play?

For now, Chaos. Someday, I may dabble in some Renegades, Orks, and Dark Eldar.

Which system do you prefer and why?

Being a builder and painter I enjoy GW's selection of high quality miniatures. The rules leave something to be desired, but I play so little right now, it has less impact on my hobby.

How long have you been playing GW games?

Started playing Blow Bowl in 1990.

What's your favourite movie, book and song?

There are too many great movies, books, and songs to pick a tiny short list. Give me something that tells a great story with great characters and well crafted language and melody, and that's what I like. My tastes are wide and eclectic.

Occupation?

Student. Year 2 of 4, Bachelors of Industrial Design

Any pictures you'd like to share? (40k, family, work etc)

See: Legion Rising

What is your greatest achievement that you're proud of?

I have yet to permanently damage or lose my offspring.

How did you come up with your username?

It seemed fitting as an agent of the Dark Powers.

How did you find out about Heresy? What made you stay?

I was kindly offered to join by Jacobite. Happy to join and stay to help spread the hobby related content I am producing.

You can take three things with you to a deserted island, name them?

A well stocked boat in good working order.
Lots of fuel for the boat.
A map from the island to mainland.

Other Usernames we may know you by?

None.

If you could change something about heresy what would it be?

Just keep doin' what cha' doing'.

Favourite mini of any range ever?(pic if possible.)

Trying to pick would melt my brain, I think.

What was the first ever model you bought or were given?

A few vintage Citadel miniatures that I think were cast in the 1970's, way back in the 1980's. I think I still have a least a few of them... somewhere.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

congrats mate!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Gratz dude, your work is awesome


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Subtle Discord (Aug 15, 2013)

Ooo... Shiny. Subtle likes shiny. Thanks!

I'm happy to contribute, hope I can give people some inspiration, and plan to keep it up for the foreseeable future.

I might go quiet from time-to-time, due to real world obligations, but there's always something in The Works in the background. And someday I hope to increase my production and output dramatically, but all good plans take preparation.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Well done mate.


----------

